

Show HN: Vip Signup Alerts (7-day MVP) - vanstee
https://signupsumo.com

======
vanstee
It has been a pretty crazy past few days, but I'm here (and trying to stay
awake) to answer any questions.

Here's our blog post about launching: [https://medium.com/@signupsumo/from-
napkin-to-shipped-in-7-d...](https://medium.com/@signupsumo/from-napkin-to-
shipped-in-7-days-5576a829e2c8)

Also checkout what we have planned next on our Assembly page:
[https://assembly.com/signupsumo](https://assembly.com/signupsumo)

~~~
rckclmbr
Well, this isn't really a question about the product, but I was wondering how
you got such a clean looking site built so quickly (complete with logo)? I'm
not design oriented at all, so I was just wondering what your approach was.

Also, how are you going to manage going from a usage-based (Clearbit is $99
for 12,500 queries) to time-based ($9/mo). Are you just hoping people won't
use up all the queries, or are you going to throttle high usage users?

~~~
vanstee
Thanks. I'm not sure if this is the best approach since I'm kinda rusty at
front-end dev, but @Shea created some super slick, high-fidelity mockups for
us. And then I just broke them down into a bootstrap theme and a few custom
CSS components. The best approach for quick bootstrap theming seems to be just
grabbing all the variables and overwriting the ones you want to change. Here's
our monolithic variables file: [https://github.com/asm-products/signupsumo-
web/blob/master/a...](https://github.com/asm-products/signupsumo-
web/blob/master/app/assets/stylesheets/_variables.sass)

The pricing issue is one I've thought about a lot. We'll have to see how the
first few months go. At the end of the day we'll probably be able to change
either our free plan or upgraded plan limits to cover that $99. I'll write a
blog post about this once I have more info though.

------
x13
seems like a five minute script using FullContact

